# How shallow on a jet ski????



## Yakinator (Jan 29, 2008)

Looked at a Yamaha jet ski yesterday. Salesman didn't really seem to know a lot about his product. (Said all the Yamaha wave runners ran 1.8 liter engines ... well that's not true.) Anyway, I asked how shallow can you idle one and he said you needed 2 feet. Is there someone here that uses their jet ski to fish that can comment on how shallow you can safely idle a jet ski before you start vacuuming the bottom? Thanks for any comments.


----------



## Mr.RG (Aug 4, 2012)

I didn't fish in mine but sure ran much shallower than 2'.... the intake is on the bottom, I would say that as long as you have some depth (6-8") between the pickup and the bottom you should be good to go. Easier on a sandy bottom but doable in mud, you will just blow some mud through the jet. Worst case you get off and push it back out to deeper water. We used to launch at the beach and could run very shallow....

That salesman needs to get up to speed on what he is trying to sell IMO


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Hard ground you can run very shallow on a plane, but when you get into mud or grassy areas you have to potential to suck up shell, rock and grass which will tear up the impellar.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Shallow sand and shell is the worse.. that's where you'll suck stuff up.. back in the marsh mud with no shell you can run skinny enough to get in trouble.. in the 3-4 inch range. you still need about 16 inches to get up on plane though... so you still need to stop or set down near an area that you can get to that sort of water.. it should idle in about 8in, with no problem... My rule of thumb is operate it like a shallow running vhull and that will keep you out of trouble. But yes, they will run shallow.


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

If it's a yamaha, it's a waverunner, not a jetski. In my kawi, I could run over 6" up on plane. Off plane I need a foot and a half, and I'd probably have to take it easy.


----------



## jlai (May 31, 2011)

most of the ^ is correct except for planning in 6" of water would destroy your impeller and wear ring pretty quick. if your not sure how shallow your ski can run go up to the bank at idle and pull the reverse lever, if the water behind the ski become muddy or sandy. you shouldnt go any shallower, to avoid sucking up rocks and shells.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

push pole maybe? seems reasonable. They put just about everything else on them. Run till its getting skinny, shut her down and pole in, pole out. Just a thought.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

the old waverunner I had was 18" draft and needed about 6" to be safe on step, my 22' jet bay boat I had on the other hand was a 6" draft and needed about 2" to run on step


----------



## Jetwader (May 19, 2011)

I agree with most everything above. 6" may be pushing it. I run a Yamaha FX HO. If you are running in a grassy area, you will need more. The impeller will suck grass up pretty easily even at an idle. Then you jump off and start to pull the grass out.


----------



## Darcat12 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am thinking about doing the same thing and got the same replie from the salespersons(two of them). Troutsupport gave me a lot of good info on this subject and also told me to serch under jetski on this form for more info. Good people here. Haven't gone for a ride yet but will let you know anything I find out about it. I am planning on idling into shallows and then just pole the rest of the way


----------



## jlai (May 31, 2011)

quite a few oeioke frequent the jetskisportfishing forum including my self. more info is on there even a guy has trolling motor on his. but the FXHO is the best bang for the but ride amazingly try stabile and lots of storage area.


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

jlai said:


> most of the ^ is correct except for planning in 6" of water would destroy your impeller and wear ring pretty quick. if your not sure how shallow your ski can run go up to the bank at idle and pull the reverse lever, if the water behind the ski become muddy or sandy. you shouldnt go any shallower, to avoid sucking up rocks and shells.


I didn't say it was optimal operating conditions.


Jetwader said:


> I agree with most everything above. 6" may be pushing it. I run a Yamaha FX HO. If you are running in a grassy area, you will need more. The impeller will suck grass up pretty easily even at an idle. Then you jump off and start to pull the grass out.


Yeah 6" is the absolute minimum I'd do. I prefer much deeper.


----------



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

If it is any less than 2 feet I usually just cut it off when at idle. Two feet is the least I like to run in cause you do not always know what is next. An oyster or clam shell will dead stop your impeller at idle (been there). Grass can easily clog the intake and it is hard to get to in real shallow water unless you lean the ski over.


----------

